# Cat's eye oddity



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2806859751/

What's going on with his eye?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Were it my cat, he'd be going to the vet for the vet to tell me what was going on!

It could be burst blood vessels from a blow to the head, or it could be as simple as that is just what the blood vessels of his eye looks like. A few of my green-eyed cats had dark brown squiggles in them. 

That eye looked like it had much more than my kitties, so were it mine and it had changed from what it normally looked like....kitty would be going to the vet.
Heidi


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Definitely requires a vet visit and very likely a referral to an eye specialist. Is this something that very suddenly appeared or have you been seeing gradual changes with the darkening spreading over time? If it's gradual changes, I would probably go straight to the specialist if he'll take you without a referral. Something like this can have very serious implications.


----------



## kyoung82 (Aug 30, 2008)

My cat has the same thing I believe. Her yellow eye started to have red/brown lines in in until it has now completely over taken her eye. I took her to the eye vet and he said it's somewhat common in black cats. Her eye still has full function but I do have to take her to the eye vet once a year for a check up. I can't remember exactly what he said it was but that because it is not bothering her that he didn't want to cut into it to see what it is. If her eye function diminishes or she gets a cut to her eye then he might remove the eye but until then he says not to worry. I would still take your cat to the vet just to be sure though. Good luck!


----------

